# Au pair needed



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of any young Spanish person who would like to come to the UK to learn English as an au pair? Until a year ago we had lived in Spain for 4 years, and my boys attended a Spanish school so it would be great to have a Spanish speaking au pair so that she could help them continue speaking Spanish while she learns or improves her English. Full board, pay, intenet access and 2 hours free international calls per week. 
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Where are you in the UK?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> Does anyone know of any young Spanish person who would like to come to the UK to learn English as an au pair? Until a year ago we had lived in Spain for 4 years, and my boys attended a Spanish school so it would be great to have a Spanish speaking au pair so that she could help them continue speaking Spanish while she learns or improves her English. Full board, pay, intenet access and 2 hours free international calls per week.
> Thanks


I know two Spanish girls who might be interested one is 23 and one is 24. Both have degrees and want to improve their English. The 23 year old has been to the UK before and her degree is in teaching English to Spanish, but she wants to become fluent in English! They both want to know what the Pay will be and where in the UK you are.


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

*au pair wanted*



Cazzy said:


> I know two Spanish girls who might be interested one is 23 and one is 24. Both have degrees and want to improve their English. The 23 year old has been to the UK before and her degree is in teaching English to Spanish, but she wants to become fluent in English! They both want to know what the Pay will be and where in the UK you are.


Hi Cazzy
Thanks for your mail, we are in Bury St Edmunds which is a market town an hour north of London, in Suffolk. There is a language school in town (10 minute walk)which the au pair could use if she wanted to when the boys are in school. Pay would be full board, £60 per week, and include internet access and 2 or 3 hours free international phone calls per week.
Best regards 
Rob


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Where are you in the UK?


Bury St Edmunds which is a thriving market town in Suffolk, an hour North of London. There is a language school in the town which is a 10 minute walk from our house.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> Hi Cazzy
> Thanks for your mail, we are in Bury St Edmunds which is a market town an hour north of London, in Suffolk. There is a language school in town (10 minute walk)which the au pair could use if she wanted to when the boys are in school. Pay would be full board, £60 per week, and include internet access and 2 or 3 hours free international phone calls per week.
> Best regards
> Rob


Can you tell me what sort of hours/days they would be working?


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> Can you tell me what sort of hours/days they would be working?


7.30 until 9 in the morning getting the boys up, giving them breakfast, walking them 5 mins up the road to school. Free until 3.15 when the boys need collecting, then feeding them at 5.30ish, and I'm home around 7.30. Free Saturday and Sunday. Maybe half an hours light cleaning during the day just to keep the house clean and tidy. Possibly some Fridays off too pending my wife working at home on Fridays (perhaps every other week.)
Rob


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> 7.30 until 9 in the morning getting the boys up, giving them breakfast, walking them 5 mins up the road to school. Free until 3.15 when the boys need collecting, then feeding them at 5.30ish, and I'm home around 7.30. Free Saturday and Sunday. Maybe half an hours light cleaning during the day just to keep the house clean and tidy. Possibly some Fridays off too pending my wife working at home on Fridays (perhaps every other week.)
> Rob


I'll let them know.


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Okay, thanks


----------

